# Extract Coffee Roasters



## Coffee Man

I had the pleasure of meeting the owners of Extract at the London Coffee Festival this weekend and also tried a few shots of their Unkle Funka summer espresso.

Anyone got any opinions or expereince of working with them as I'm considering using them as my roaster for my coffee shop.


----------



## benbaldwin

They are 1000000000000000000% top quality, genuine, amazing, helpful, unbiased, coffee loving LEGENDS that really do live a life of coffee! I spend a fair bit of time down at the roastery and they have been a core part of my love affair with all things coffee!

So yeah, I like them MUCHLY!


----------



## fatboyslim

I had the opportunity to visit them recently and just love what they are doing and how they are doing it, on Betty, James and the Prof.

Great bunch I'd guys and I'm loving their coffee so far. Definitely consider for your cafe


----------



## Coffee Man

Ben, Fatboy

How is that you know them so well and have visited the roastery? Do they supply you for business or pleasure?


----------



## fatboyslim

Not business, we organised a barista training day with them on this forum.

They were very open minded and were happy to accommodate us amateurs.

When you get to know them, pretty sure you would be happy to buy their coffee off them.


----------



## benbaldwin

Hi coffeeman,

I visit David and the guys regularly to grab stocks (home use), brew chemex, and have a play on their Sanremo machine. They are super helpful and have become great friends! I've even started pitching their coffee to companies I work in whilst going about my own work!

Let me know if you have any further questions. They'll be sure to give you a warm welcome if you want to visit. Why not give David a call 01454 228457.

Ben


----------



## Outlaw333

I too was on the course last weekend and I'm also a long term customer of theirs, I can safely say You won't find anybody better to work with in the industry! I too will be using them as my roaster once my shop is under way(which reminds me, I have found funding at last!! Yay!). You are a lucky bugger to have had an early tasting of Uncle Funker, I have been waiting patiently for months since Dave told me about it! I finally have some on order!


----------



## MikeHag

Met the guys this weekend too. Good blokes. Seemed they enjoyed the coffeeforums event as much as you guys. Dave gave me a bag of the funka, which I'll have in the hopper tomorrow.


----------



## Outlaw333

I wish i could have been more organised and got myself to the festival!









Never mind i will be there without fail next year! Let me know mike what you think of the Funka!


----------



## Coffee Man

Mike, the guys also gave me a bag to play around with over the weekend. I've literally just scraped the last of the beans out of the bag - it makes an awesome espresso and holds up particulalry well with milk. Fruity, caramel flavours and really well balanced.

Superb.


----------



## Earlepap

I've ordered a bag of their original and the Dr. Funka after reading so much high praise. I look forward to trying them, what sort of dose and time are people using?


----------



## MikeHag

Got the house blend kindly sent to me by Gary. Darker than I usually go, but works, as it's bang on as dark as I'd accept. Deep hazelnut crema that contrasts great with latte art. My mother in law said it was the best cappuccino I'd made her. So I'm liking it with milk. Need to work on it as a straight espresso before having an opinion.


----------



## Outlaw333

For Original I go for 15g into 24-25g in 28-30 seconds or 31-32 if im using it very fresh and roughly 93/94c, As for Uncle Funka, I have no idea but I am looking forward to a play! If you are a Chemex fan(going on your Avatar), the Wahana Estate Natural is out of this world!


----------



## Outlaw333

MikeHag said:


> Got the house blend kindly sent to me by Gary. Darker than I usually go, but works, as it's bang on as dark as I'd accept. Deep hazelnut crema that contrasts great with latte art. My mother in law said it was the best cappuccino I'd made her. So I'm liking it with milk. Need to work on it as a straight espresso before having an opinion.


Its funny actaully Mike, the last batch of Original seemed minutely Darker than usual and had a mildly more roasty flavour, normally It is lighter in appearance to how Loayza comes, this last one was almost a colour match!


----------



## MikeHag

Is that what they used for the ukbc? They may have gone a touch darker for the 92C competition machines


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm really loving the Colombian Obispo SO I got from Extract.

Possibly the best 'body' of any coffee I've ever tried!

Much love for strongman also.


----------



## Outlaw333

MikeHag said:


> Is that what they used for the ukbc? They may have gone a touch darker for the 92C competition machines


That would make sense but they had a purpose built blend for the UKBC. Though they might have done it for demos at the Festival i suppose?


----------



## Coffee Man

MikeHag said:


> Is that what they used for the ukbc? They may have gone a touch darker for the 92C competition machines


They used a blend created specifically for Sam at the UKBC - I also managed to get a bag of that but haven't tasted it yet

I think Extract are my chosen roaster for the cafe.


----------



## Earlepap

Where abouts are you opening a cafe?


----------



## Coffee Man

We're opening in the Southwark area of London, for us it's about getting the equal measure of quality coffee with quality food. It's not a balance I find many cafes / coffee shops get right so it's a prominent feature of ours.

It's early days but good progress is being made each day.

If you've got nothing better to do follow our journey below. If you have got better things to do I'll understand!


----------



## garydyke1

Original is as dark as I like too , 92 suits it well. I prefer the roast profile of Strongman - its a winner in my book.

Sams UKBC blend is off the charts good


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Its funny actaully Mike, the last batch of Original seemed minutely Darker than usual and had a mildly more roasty flavour, normally It is lighter in appearance to how Loayza comes, this last one was almost a colour match!


I agree quite roasty (roasted 18th April), would need to try again


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Original is as dark as I like too , 92 suits it well. I prefer the roast profile of Strongman - its a winner in my book.
> 
> Sams UKBC blend is off the charts good


What are you getting from the strongman? Don't think I've nailed it yet.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> What are you getting from the strongman? Don't think I've nailed it yet.


Only pulled a few shots, need to spend some time with it. That wont happen until at least Thursday due to work


----------



## Earlepap

Coffee Man said:


> We're opening in the Southwark area of London, for us it's about getting the equal measure of quality coffee with quality food. It's not a balance I find many cafes / coffee shops get right so it's a prominent feature of ours.
> 
> It's early days but good progress is being made each day.
> 
> If you've got nothing better to do follow our journey below. If you have got better things to do I'll understand!


Excellent! Will be good to have more places to get a decent coffee south of the river.


----------



## MikeHag

Unkle Funka is coming out nicely. Really deep, smooth crema with no bubbles and a really even mid-brown colour. A bit of the old 'zing', which is partly the beans and partly my underextracting them. Love the new spin on roaster's tasting notes...


----------



## Outlaw333

I just had the God Shot! It was Unkle Funka! Yes he was only 1 day past roasting but Holy Funk he was good!!!

My recipe was also a little unconventional, 18.1g into (i didn't weigh the fluid) 38-40ml(including crema) in 36seconds, Im not totally sure on temp but it was pulled 40seconds after the light went out on Miss Silvia so im guessing 93/94c. The result was the Sweetest, Smoothest, Funkiest, Tastiest, Most Balanced shot with the most Incredible mouthfeel i have ever had in my entire life! I pulled a near identical shot for my brother who also said it was the best shot he had ever had!

I'm Thunderstruck, caught in the wake of its awesomeness!


----------



## garydyke1

You have just cemented the fact that this will be next on my hit list


----------



## Outlaw333

I forgot to mention Creamiest!


----------



## Outlaw333

Have you got a bag Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Have you got a bag Gary?


Nope : (


----------



## Outlaw333

Dude, That sucks, thats a whole week before you can try it!!


----------



## benbaldwin

I'm off to extract in the morning....










Chemex brewing class with David & gonna get me some beans so I can play at the weekend on my new toys!


----------



## Outlaw333

Hey Ben, fancy a small detour on the way to pick me up from north devon?!


----------



## benbaldwin

Ha! If only it was a small detour!! Loving your avatar btw!


----------



## Outlaw333

Which one Coffee Forums or Twitter? Neither is a fair representation of my general skill level, This one was a flukey latte i poured for my 11 year old neice and the Twitter one was a Flukey 150ml flat white the day after we got back from Extract! Im not bad as long as im not under pressure but nowhere near that good day to day!

na, its a meer stones throw away! provided the stone is rocket propelled and carrys a large fuel cell! I think i'm more jealous that you can just pop over to hang out at extract than i am of your spangly new Cellini!


----------



## Outlaw333

I just decided the Avatar was getting a little stale, so ive swapped it for this one. It was nothing you said!


----------



## stavros

I want to try Unkle Funka but I'm scared of the funk! Since trying the Mexican La Yerba from Hasbean a few months ago (the only Hasbean coffee I've out and out hated), I've been put off naturally processed coffees. To me it had a dirty taste and a biological smell like it was rotten. I couldn't drink it. I'm not sure whether I got a dud bag that time or what. Is this what funk is?


----------



## garydyke1

stavros said:


> I want to try Unkle Funka but I'm scared of the funk! Since trying the Mexican La Yerba from Hasbean a few months ago (the only Hasbean coffee I've out and out hated), I've been put off naturally processed coffees. To me it had a dirty taste and a biological smell like it was rotten. I couldn't drink it. I'm not sure whether I got a dud bag that time or what. Is this what funk is?


That La Yerba was indeed extreme funk! I doubt this blend will be anything like that


----------



## dsc

Anyone got anything recently from ECR? I got three bags with the forum discount and to me these are simply not roasted long enough, I'm munching through the third bag, Santa Barbara Estate Antioquia Colombia Washed and I'd say 20-30% of the beans are beige colour and extremely hard, I'm getting a sweat on hand grinding on a fairly coarse setting. Taste wise it's pretty grassy and underdeveloped although I haven't checked it with a Mojo to make sure what it extracts.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had extract orignal . the cup of excellence and a Brazilian SO whose name I forget .All have been delicious if feedback to extract through an email or twitter I'm sure you will get a response to your concerns.

Whether something is the " right roast level colour wise " or not is subjective to some degree ( although a patchy roast wouldn't be good )

A a example here is some of the brazillian beans I received , they were very tasty .

Perhaps you could send them a pic of what out have , for them to comment on ....


----------



## dsc

I can send them the half bag I have left, photos are a bit of a tricky thing as you get the WB wrong and the whole lot looks ok, especially on smartphones. I shall try with proper light and a macro lens.

Curious if anyone tried grinding any beans from ECR by hand? I've never had such a hard time grinding manually.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep the original and the cup of excellence I did by hausgrind... No harder than any other light medium roasts from memory


----------



## coffeechops

I'm glad you posted this ... Yes, just ground some this morning by hand and they were ridiculously hard, even on a hausgrind. By far the hardest I've ever used. I didn't taste the result so I can't comment on that, though the recipient appeared to enjoy them.

Colin


----------



## dsc

Here's a shot showing a selection from the bag:

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/dsc_MT/random/DSC_3050.jpg

I'd say that's not very consistent and pretty grassy taste wise. I've emailed ECR and as expected they were more than great customer-wise, sent me two new bags and asked for the existing one to be sent back (postage covered). I'm sending it back next week, curious what they are going to say.

Mind you the bags I got are pretty bright roasted, which is expected, but imho it's bordering on underroasting again. Brew wise, using the same recipe like I do with HB beans I got a very, very sour brew. Go figure.

Regards,

T.


----------



## flibble

I've just finished a joblot of extract original on the recommendation of mr boots. They needed a decent rest- I felt they reached their best after about 2 weeks. They were really tasty in flat whites.

Thanks Mr boots


----------



## Guest

I was tempted to try Extract because I haven't before - In my opinion, they need to ditch the postage charge on orders over £20.00 or £25.00 pounds. Their beans are already quite expensive in comparison to most other roasters and I dont think that I will order from them whilst their delivery charge is £3.50 because again, this is also more expensive then other roasters. A shame but hopefully they will do an offer at some point


----------



## Mrboots2u

Noah&theBean said:


> I was tempted to try Extract because I haven't before - In my opinion, they need to ditch the postage charge on orders over £20.00 or £25.00 pounds. Their beans are already quite expensive in comparison to most other roasters and I dont think that I will order from them whilst their delivery charge is £3.50 because again, this is also more expensive then other roasters. A shame but hopefully they will do an offer at some point


That's your choice and i completely understand it from a your point of view.

People were positing on this thread the experiences they have had using their beans , not why they don't ....

Ive had some cracking beans from them in the last 6 months , and again the Cup of Excellence is great again this morning

They did an offer of 20% off orders over £20 i think previously when they were forum sponsors earlier this year.

They currently aren't so there are no offers on ....

Cheers


----------



## jeebsy

Paying shipping can be annoying, especially on big orders but it's worth it for good beans.


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Paying shipping can be annoying, especially on big orders but it's worth it for good beans.


And 3.50 as a flat rate isn't that bad. The more you add the more you pay with other roasters.


----------



## Guest

I guess what i mean is that i dont feel compelled to order any beans when on the website because of the combined price. but like you have all said it could be worth it so will have to try sometime. Really want to try some of the espresso blends.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've just tried their Ibairi espresso roast. 18g in, 34g out 25 secs. Really sweet, hint of fruits and choc, really nice.

I'm tempted to try and pull it as a ristretto. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've just tried their Ibairi espresso roast. 18g in, 34g out 25 secs. Really sweet, hint of fruits and choc, really nice.
> 
> I'm tempted to try and pull it as a ristretto. Anyone tried it?


Yep ...

i more out the longer side when I used it

Tighten grind and aim for 18 into 34 but say over 30 plus

small beans arent they ...

again in milk this was like a choco milk shake if you ever wanna try it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers Boots, I'll try for the same ratio but give it longer on the time.

Crazy beans, mine are a mix size wise.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep ...
> 
> i more out the longer side when I used it
> 
> Tighten grind and aim for 18 into 34 but say over 30 plus
> 
> small beans arent they ...
> 
> again in milk this was like a choco milk shake if you ever wanna try it


Tried another shot this morning. 18g in, 35g in 35 secs.

Wow what at a difference a few seconds makes, sweeter and am getting the liquorice taste through too. Really like this


----------



## Jakey66

Bump for these guys. Made my first order last week, can't praise the service enough.

Drinking their original espresso at the momoent which is lovely.


----------



## IggyK

I saw the Strongman featured in caffeine mag which drew me to their website, but I bought ETHIOPIAN GUJI GIGESA G1 filter as the flavour profile sounds awesome! Blueberry, Hibiscus & Lemon.

Their Home Barista Workshop sounds nice and comprehensive might get at some point. Is this what the forum peeps went on?


----------



## M4xime

Glad to see some praise going their way, love Extract


----------



## Flying_Vee

Had a couple of days with the extract Rocket Espresso now which is a washed Peruvian/Columbian blend (those expecting notes of marmalade and Coca will be disappointed).

@GingerBen @xpresso asked about the liquorice flavour and other than picking it up a hint on the very first shot the other day I haven't noticed it all either in milk of straight. The first taste was probably psychosomatic.

What it is though is a solid darker roast giving good chocolatey milk drinks.

Just had my first espresso (14.5>29.1g 34 secs) and the body is good and there's decent cocoa flavours but the fruit is subdued. Was thinking more cranberry rather than the cherry as they describe it. Maybe a touch over extracted though and sweetness and acidity wasn't quite where I'd want it. Will try slackening the grind a touch and add a few grams to the yield to try and balance it out.

Not a bad compromise coffee for our house but my heart still belongs to the strangelove for this sort of middle ground.


----------



## emin-j

Love extracts "Original Espresso" my family's favourite at the moment.


----------



## GingerBen

Thanks @Flying_Vee I'm enjoying their organic espresso at the moment. It's huge chocolate with almond and a nice sweetness. Works well as a long black and really well in milk which is what I've been trying g to find.

Tempted to order a kilo of it tbh


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flying_Vee said:


> Had a couple of days with the extract Rocket Espresso now which is a washed Peruvian/Columbian blend (those expecting notes of marmalade and Coca will be disappointed).
> 
> @GingerBen @xpresso asked about the liquorice flavour and other than picking it up a hint on the very first shot the other day I haven't noticed it all either in milk of straight. The first taste was probably psychosomatic.
> 
> What it is though is a solid darker roast giving good chocolatey milk drinks.
> 
> Just had my first espresso (14.5>29.1g 34 secs) and the body is good and there's decent cocoa flavours but the fruit is subdued. Was thinking more cranberry rather than the cherry as they describe it. Maybe a touch over extracted though and sweetness and acidity wasn't quite where I'd want it. Will try slackening the grind a touch and add a few grams to the yield to try and balance it out.
> 
> Not a bad compromise coffee for our house but my heart still belongs to the strangelove for this sort of middle ground.


At that ratio it's highly unlikely you are over extracting.

Try pushing the ratio a little longer and see how it tastes. You will loose some strength but perhaps open up some other flavours. Shorter might be you more of a punch and give you some acidity back. Unless extract have drastically changed then it used to be good solid middle of the road roast developement, as opposed to your coffee compass dark level. Chocolate notes don't always equate to a dark roast, could be a Brazilian based for example.

Edit just seen its a El Salvador base which makes Sense.


----------

